# Brighouse Swimming Pool (MUCH IMPROVED)



## TAGribbin (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys been a while since my last post. My photos were not really up to standard. For Christmas I got some new equipment and it's really helped me. Since then I have not been anywhere new but I've got an update on my last post. Let me know what you think to the style of the pictures. 
This place got shut down a few years ago due to bits of the ceiling falling in, when I used to go swimming there it was always abit of a shithole so this was no suprise! 
Please check out my Flickr, add me if you wish http://www.flickr.com/photos/burn-dandelions/




Reception?! by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Can I pay by card? by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




 by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Lockers by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Niceee, by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Urban Exploration Time by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Creaky by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Swimming Pool by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Swimming Pool by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr

SOO. even thought it was around 1 in the morning we thought we would take a trip to the cellar! 




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Brighouse Pool Basement by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Laying down? by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Murder by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Balcony by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr




Fish-eye WIN by Christopher Gribbin, on Flickr


----------



## Faing (Jan 8, 2012)

fish eyes are a good thing, but remember,you can get too much of a good thinhg, nice pics though but ye maybe neead bit more lens varity, good 'splore all the same


----------



## TAGribbin (Jan 8, 2012)

Faing said:


> fish eyes are a good thing, but remember,you can get too much of a good thinhg, nice pics though but ye maybe neead bit more lens varity, good 'splore all the same



yeah it was the day after i got it, so i just wanted to give it a good use!


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skew-wiff and Rotten. Like It!


----------



## gingrove (Jan 9, 2012)

May be not such a good idea to show your mate bending over an open vending machine with a saw in his hand in Pic 13 - it could be taken as "going equiped"! Some shots with the camera level would make a nice change as I was starting to feel sea sick by the end  but a good place for a mooch from the look of it.


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 9, 2012)

gingrove said:


> May be not such a good idea to show your mate bending over an open vending machine with a saw in his hand in Pic 13 - it could be taken as "going equiped"! Some shots with the camera level would make a nice change as I was starting to feel sea sick by the end  but a good place for a mooch from the look of it.



Heh cool pics man! I like them! Did the whole place stink of chlorine ? 


That's a tampon machine isn't it? 
(don't ask me how I know that)


I notice you link through to your flickr account which appears to not only be in your name but also prominently displays your boyish good looks. I'd change that if it was me.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 9, 2012)

Excellant subject,but too much fish has made me a tad giddy.


----------

